#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Thumb Rules For Process Engineers

## jprocess

Dear All,

My new offer for all of you regarding to Knowledge Sharing is a spreadsheet called "Thumb Rules For Process Engineers" and covers the following subjects:

PIPING PRESSURE DROP : For Raynold's no 2100 to 106
EQUIVALENT LENGHTS for Pressure drop in the system
MAXIMUM ALLOWABLE FLOW OF STEAM THROUGH PIPE 41, 12 & 2" only
ALLOWABLE VELOCITIES FOR PROCESS FLUIDS
SONIC VELOCITY CALCULATION
PERMANENT HEAD LOSS THROUGH ORIFICE
VENTURI Pressure Drop
FLOW RECTANGULAR WEIR
CONTROL VALVE SIZING
RELIEF VALVE SIZING FOR LIQUID EXPANSION
STORAGE VESSEL VOLUMES
NPSH
Pressure Drop in Pipeline
TUBESIDE PRESSURE DROP IN SHELL & TUBE HEAT EXCHANGER
MOTORS kVA
MOTORS AMPS ETIMATE
CENTRIFUGAL COMPRESSOR HP
CENTRIFUGAL COMPRESSOR HEAD
TEMPERATURE RISE IN COMPRESSION
PUMP EFFICIENCY
PUMP HORSE POWER
RELATION OF HP, IMPELLER DIA & SPEED
RELATION BETWEEN PUMP HEAD, IMPELLER DIA & SPEED
CHANGE IN PUMP CAPACITY WITH IMPELLER DIAMETER
TUBESIDE PRESSURE DROP IN AIR COOLED HEAT EXCHANGER
MOTOR HP OUTPUT
MOTOR TORQUE
GAS EXPANDERS : AVAILABLE ENERGY
POWER FACTOR
SELECTION OF TYPE OF VACUUM EQUIPMENT


FAN / BLOWER OR COMPRESSOR 
SPRAY WATER FOR PRDS 
MAXIMUM AVAILABLE ENERGY (EXERGY)
FUEL TO AIR RATIO
COOLING TOWERS : WINDAGE LOSSES
COOLING WATER CONCENTRATION RATIO
APPROXIMATE EFFICIENCIES OF COMPRESSORS
Physical Properties

Anyone who is interested of having a copy of it can send his/her request to my e-mail address (jprocessman@yahoo.com)

Best of Luck,
MojtabaSee More: Thumb Rules For Process Engineers

----------


## kwy1970

i need too

----------


## lucksravi

Pls send it to " lucksravi@gmail.com"

----------


## khurmi

Please sent it to khurmikhurmi@gmail.com

----------


## roslinormansyah35

Dear Mojtaba

Could you send me to roslinormansyah_35@yahoo.co.id

Thanks

----------


## majidma813

Me too

----------


## hbili

Please, send it to hbili@yahoo.com. Thank you!

----------


## kamrankhalid

please send it to kamransoft@gmail.com

thank you

----------


## rn_jimenez

kindly send it to rjimenez@engineer.com
thanks

----------


## achi81

Kindly send it to carlo_andrekov@yahoo.de

Thank you

----------


## achi81

carlo(underline)andrekov@yahoo.de

THANK YOU!

----------


## Tengku_Syahdilan

Dear Friend, Please Share it to dylan78born@yahoo.com
Thank you for your kindness.

----------


## manab

mail me @ himalya_iitb@yahoo.com thx in advance

See More: Thumb Rules For Process Engineers

----------


## romandav

Could you sent it 
thanks
best regards
romandav
romandav@gmail.com

----------


## hossein110

dear
Please send me a copy to motejalli@yahoo.com

Thank you brother

----------


## javade

Please send me a copy to javade@gmail.com

----------


## vhkulkarni

Please send to vijay_kulkarni03@yahoo.com
Thanks

----------


## elopez138

Please send me at elopez138@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## yalcin19

Please send me a copy 
yozt@hotmail.com

thanking you in advance

----------


## peddinti.subbarao

dear friends please send it to peddinti.subbarao@gmail.com

Thank you

----------


## mahesh009

dear friend, 

Please send it to whiplash2603@gmail.com

----------


## superandy

Dear Mr. Jprocess,

if you are interessted to share knowledge why don't you upload all the files you got?

Are you probably looking for money?

Regards

----------


## vishnudno1

send me at this link callmeat9818150619@rediffmail.com

tahnks in advamce

----------


## umesh53

kindly send it to asumesh53@rediffmail.com

----------


## kishor

Dear Friend,
I desperately need it.please help


Please share it to k_tejankar@rediffmail.com  or tejankar.kishor@gmail.comSee More: Thumb Rules For Process Engineers

----------


## namasral

> Dear All,
> 
> My new offer for all of you regarding to Knowledge Sharing is a spreadsheet called "Thumb Rules For Process Engineers" and covers the following subjects:
> 
> PIPING PRESSURE DROP : For Raynold's no 2100 to 106
> EQUIVALENT LENGHTS for Pressure drop in the system
> MAXIMUM ALLOWABLE FLOW OF STEAM THROUGH PIPE 41, 12 & 2" only
> ALLOWABLE VELOCITIES FOR PROCESS FLUIDS
> SONIC VELOCITY CALCULATION
> ...



DO YOU HAVE THIS STANDARD :  ANSI HI-6 ANSI/HI 1.6-2000, Centrifugal Pump Tests, and ANSI/HI 2.6-2000. pLEASE TO UPLOAD ME THE LINK OR EMAIL ME LINK FOR THIS STANDARD. EMAIL ME AT namasral@yahoo.com, thanks

----------


## ashoktechi80

I desperately need this send it to ashoktechi80@gmail.com

----------


## sacc001

plz. send it to me on sacc001@rediffmail.com

----------


## tinku

I would lke thank you if kindly send the link to tinkuioc@gmail.com

----------


## tinku

Could you share it to: tinkuioc@gmail.com

----------


## indianindian

pls send it to rawreviya@gmail.com

----------


## Raj indo

pls send it to rajindo@gmail.com

----------


## gopinath.t

plz send it to me gopinaththolasingam@yahoo.com

----------


## mh_mahmoodieh

hi
please send me a copy of your files.
thank you
mh_mahmoodieh@yahoo.com

----------


## chel_adel

thank Mr we need a copy Please  chel_adel@yahoo.fr

----------


## nifra

Dear Friends,

Could you send me to saphirarf@yahoo.com

Thanks

----------


## anilkrikumar

mail me @anileswar@yahoo.com

See More: Thumb Rules For Process Engineers

----------


## anilkrikumar

Mail this book to me 

anileswar@yahoo.com,,,, Thanks in advance.....

----------


## rahul3086

plz send to rahulsingh@nuberg.in

----------


## kewal.kareliya

dear
Please send me a copy to kewu.kareliya@gmail.com

Regards,
Kewal

----------


## MARTIN1973

please sent a copy to :=  Tai_waithat@hotmail.com

thanks

----------


## manishsinha380

please send the copy at mosmanishkumar@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## poomins

please send me to poomins@gmail.com

----------


## rvkumar61

Pls. send me the spreadsheet. My Email Id is rvkumar61@gmail.com

Thanks in advance

Regards

----------


## ri4nsy4h

My dear friend, I would like to have it, please share it to: ri4nsy4h@gmail.com 
thanks in advance..

----------


## nkr3114568

Please sent it to nkr3114568@gmail.com

----------


## rapee

mail me @ rapee1966@gmail.com thx in advance

----------


## duazo2009

Hello eveybody,

Let's not expect that this man will share free all of his so called Thumb rules because he want a corresponding amount (Money) in exchange of his unproven and cannot be trusted files..

Thanks

----------


## Abdullah

please send it to Aljarwan2000@hotmail.com

See More: Thumb Rules For Process Engineers

----------


## aragorn

Dear friend
please send it to  mehrban.k319@yahoo.com

thanks

----------


## harnil99

send me on
har_nil99@yahoo.co.in

----------


## kishorekolli

Can you please send to this mail Id kishore.kolli@gmail.com

----------


## ait

Can you please send to this mail Id khelifa.aitabdallah@gsa.dz

----------


## srichem247

Please Share it to srinath24.7@gmail.com
Thanks in advance Mate....

----------


## x_man_sa2000

Please sent it to    Salah1973@gmail.com

----------


## mbc.engg

> Hello eveybody,
> 
> Let's not expect that this man will share free all of his so called Thumb rules because he want a corresponding amount (Money) in exchange of his unproven and cannot be trusted files..
> 
> Thanks



You seem to be right. Please share the files here if any one have.

----------


## sasirkumar

pls send it to me rnsasikumar2@yahoo.com..thx

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> You seem to be right. Please share the files here if any one have.



Agreeeeee

----------


## thiskong

Please send it to this.black@gmail.com

----------


## ARVIND

Dear JProcess,
How are you?
Please send me above spread sheet in my ID arvind.abha@gmail.com

Warm Regards and Thanks

----------


## joe3112

Dear Mojtaba,


Please send me the link: joe31@rediffmail.com

With regardsSee More: Thumb Rules For Process Engineers

----------


## ask

Jprocees u r an *asshole doing nothing other than trumpheting that u r helping others*

----------


## Raj indo

hello
pls send to rajindo@gmail.com

----------


## jigneshdesai

Dear friend,
I need this file too.
Thanks in advance.
my email ID is 
jignesh_ani@yahoo.co.in

----------


## jamy862004

please send at 

jamy862004@gmail.com

----------


## mr g

Dear Friend, Please Share it to daison147@yahoo.com
Thank you for your kindness.

----------


## Sue_Newin

May I have your spreadsheet? I really appreciate it.

Please send to parsonsdp2000@yahoo.com

----------


## nkr3114568

Dear Friend, Please Share it to nkr3114568@gmail.com
Thank you for your kindness.

----------


## dhproeng

Please also send me my email is w4u734@gmail.com

----------


## sasirkumar

Hi 


send to my email id  rnsasikumar2@yahoo.com

thx

----------


## johnrob09

Please kindly email me a copy. Email ID is johnrob09@gmail.com

----------


## sreekrishna_kkd

please send me at reachgopi2007@yahoo.com

----------


## smartsiz

Dear jprocess,



I need this spread sheet and my email id is smartsiz@hotmail.com, could you kindly send it to me.

RegardsSee More: Thumb Rules For Process Engineers

----------


## nkr3114568

Please Share it to nkr3114568@gmail.com
Thank you .

----------


## xforehaj

Please send if possible!  xforehaj@yahoo.com

----------


## phemsie

please i need it also my email is femi_oworu@yahoo.com or femioworu@aol.com

----------


## Timothytfw

Dear jprocess,

Please send it to timothytfw@yahoo.com

thank you.

tim

----------


## yunes53

hi dear
i need too/ plz send for me 
us_haghravan@yahoo.com

----------


## Elidm

Please share it to edemul@euro-pem.com
Kind regards

----------


## sharfin

> please send me at reachgopi2007@yahoo.com



please send me at sharfin@terra.es

Thanks.

----------


## Parthasarathy.R

Please share me through safetypartha@gmail.com
Regards,
Partha.

----------


## tarique ahmad

pLEASE SHARE THE THUMB RULES AT AHMADTARIQUE@YAHOO.COM

----------


## JOSANDPER

Please share me through ingasbol@gmail.com
Regards,
Joseph.

----------


## joe3112

I gave my e-mail address on 26 Sep'09 to him & still nothing received. Dont be foolish to put ur e-mail address. *This person is fake*. Mods plz ban this guy. Fake Fake Fake Fake Fake Fake Fake Fake Fake Fake Fake

----------


## x_man_sa2000

This is Rules of thumb for chemical engineers book 



good luck for all

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Thumb Rules For Process Engineers

----------


## rajeshsg

> Dear All,
> 
> My new offer for all of you regarding to Knowledge Sharing is a spreadsheet called "Thumb Rules For Process Engineers" and covers the following subjects:
> 
> PIPING PRESSURE DROP : For Raynold's no 2100 to 106
> EQUIVALENT LENGHTS for Pressure drop in the system
> MAXIMUM ALLOWABLE FLOW OF STEAM THROUGH PIPE 41, 12 & 2" only
> ALLOWABLE VELOCITIES FOR PROCESS FLUIDS
> SONIC VELOCITY CALCULATION
> ...



Dear please send it to rajeshsg9783@gmail.com

----------


## mrinalg

Please send it to mrinalbg@rediffmail.com

----------


## aan09

*Hi ,

All friends 

I am sharing this Link who have complained that they didn't received so far any files from famous JP .Enjoy and forget.
CHEERS*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
__________________

----------


## Malavi

Hi
Mojtaba

Can i have ur spread sheets copy 

my mail id malaviguntaka@gmail.com

----------


## ram

Link is not working pls post it again in RS / Ifile / Megaupload

Rgds

Ram

----------


## chakri4all

Plz send it to allanki.chakradhar@gmail.com

----------


## ypal

Please share with y_pal@in.com also

Thanks

----------


## aan09

Dear All ,

Find another link to download file again

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Process files.rar

Enjoy & cheers

----------


## ruamo

Please share me at : thaithitbam@yahoo.com
Thanks

----------


## johnpepper

send me at this email jcasociate@yahoo.com.mx

tahnks

----------


## haward_2006

i need your book haward_2006@yahoo.com.mx

----------


## cmvijayakumar

I need it. Please mail it to cmvijayakumar@gmail.com

See More: Thumb Rules For Process Engineers

----------


## rvkumar61

Rules of Thumb Chemical Engineering
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rvkumar61

Rules of Thumb for Chemical Engineers - Carl Branan
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Good Luck

----------


## bachi

hi Can you please share to my email ID: kbrao818@gmail.com

thanks for your help

----------


## spk

Please sent it to  sp_k6@yahoo.in

----------


## aminehamza

Kindly send it to aminehamza047@hotmail.com

Thank you

----------


## mrc3306

Can you please send me to mrc3306@gmail.com

Thanks and regards

mrc3306

----------


## ramesh09

please send it to rameshj09@gmail.com thanks in advance

----------


## tinhtaykyaw

Yes. Please send it to tinhtaykyaw@gmail.com

----------


## Pipingguy1880

Please send me a copy to *ganeshkumartk@gmail.com*

Thanks

----------


## salman20

i need this book kindly send me to salmanzafar33@hotmail.com

----------


## anoopps

thanks in advance.

could you please forward it to anoopps999@gmail.com

----------


## tigormaruli

hi,



pls send to tigormaruli@gmail.com

million thanksSee More: Thumb Rules For Process Engineers

----------


## cfl

Hi ,

All friends

I am sharing this Link who have complained that they didn't received so far any files from famous JP .Enjoy and forget.
CHEERS
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''  ''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''  ''''''''''''''''''''''
*can anyone reupload the file please....*
or the cd content accompanying the book:

industrial Chemical Process Design"
Douglas L. Erwin
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

__________________
__________________

----------


## krunalamin009

plz send it to krunalamin009@gmain.com

----------


## collinz

Dear friends, any of u should kindly send it to me on collinsace1@yahoo.com

----------


## jameshuau

Dear Mojtaba

Could you send me to jameshuau@gnaul.com
Thanks

----------


## rawngsula

please send me the link or copy to rawngsula@hotmail.com

----------


## giova70

Please, could you send it to me at giovanni.chiavacci@gmail .com?

Thank you

----------


## ayman_ayadi

Dear Mojtaba

Could you send me to ayman_ayadi@engineering.com
Thanks

----------


## cupidgod_4u

plz send  it to anuj_kaliyer@yahoo.co.in 

with regards

----------


## jprocess

> I gave my e-mail address on 26 Sep'09 to him & still nothing received. Dont be foolish to put ur e-mail address. *This person is fake*. Mods plz ban this guy. Fake Fake Fake Fake Fake Fake Fake Fake Fake Fake Fake



Joe3112:
For your information I refer you to my first post. I requested all of the interested members to send me their request through e-mail and not to drop here. I have sent the requested docs to all of the members that sent me the request through e-mail. 
So these kinds of posts by people like you is a real shame for you.

For all members:
Please do not drop your requests here. Just send me an e-mail. Good Luck

----------


## ypal

Please send on e-mail ID y_pal@in.com
Thanks

----------


## nutcha

Could you pls. sent them to spanwang@yahoo.comm

Best Regards,
Nutcha

----------


## nutcha

Sorry pls. them to spanwang@yahoo.com

Best Regards,


NutchaSee More: Thumb Rules For Process Engineers

----------


## RAJAMANICKAM

could please send it to

rajamanickams@gmail.com

----------


## david.lee

thanks, Sir!

PLEASE SEND TO ME
david.boguang@gmail.com

----------


## arlum

mine is arl428@yahoo.com...thanks!

----------


## varunsway

Please share it to me also. I will highly appreciate this.
v.verma112@yahoo.in

----------


## ap8229

can you send on ap8229@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## rocky1546

pl send to me as well. My ID is rocky15462000@yahoo.com

----------


## thant

hi,

Please share it tzawoo1234@gmail.com
It will be really useful for me.

Regards,
zaw

----------


## sskctx

pls. send it to sskctx@gmail.com

----------


## loukats

Dear Mojtaba

Could you send me to loukats13@yahoo.com

Thank you very much

----------


## maxky

please see to maxky_narak@yahoo.com

----------


## janakiraman.malliga

share me janakiraman.malliga@gmail.com

----------


## process_engineer1

Dear Jprocess,

Kindly send this at below address;

process_engineer1@yahoo.com



thanksSee More: Thumb Rules For Process Engineers

----------


## amithok

kindly send to amithok@gmail.com

thanx in advance

----------


## bzbipin

Hi,

Kindly forward to my email bzbipin@gmail.com

Regards

bzbipin

----------


## airtouch_kr

Please send me to airtouch@naver.com

thanks

----------


## shakmed

No need to request such guys .... guys.

Go to thread 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

for this and much more......

----------


## woodpeck

Kindly send it to awoodbird@yahoo.cn
Thank you

----------


## kst

please send to me on keyur_thaker@yahoo.c0m

----------


## jarod chai

Dear sir,
can you send me a copy to ch2_083@yahoo.com.sg? Thanks.

----------


## ilnovo

Please sent it to ilnovo@hotmail.com

----------


## kapilsharma7985

Thanks al lot 
pls mail it to me at 
kapilsharma7985@gmail.com

----------


## INSTRUTECH

Dear brother,

please send a copy at d.kadam@hotmail.com

thanks

----------


## yunes53

Please sent it to parmi53@yahoo.com

----------


## fireball71

Dear Friend, Please Share it to poce71@hotmail.com


Thank you for your kindness.See More: Thumb Rules For Process Engineers

----------


## mrao

PLease send to my email id:vmadhav301@yahoo.co.in

please

thanks in advance








> Dear All,
> 
> My new offer for all of you regarding to Knowledge Sharing is a spreadsheet called "Thumb Rules For Process Engineers" and covers the following subjects:
> 
> PIPING PRESSURE DROP : For Raynold's no 2100 to 106
> EQUIVALENT LENGHTS for Pressure drop in the system
> MAXIMUM ALLOWABLE FLOW OF STEAM THROUGH PIPE 41, 12 & 2" only
> ALLOWABLE VELOCITIES FOR PROCESS FLUIDS
> SONIC VELOCITY CALCULATION
> ...

----------


## ilnovo

Dear Mojtaba

Could you send me to ilnovo@hotmail.com

Thanks

----------


## aranjuez

Dean Mojtaba
Please Send me:
mid.1987@gmail.com

Thank you

----------


## Drexdrei2001

great!!! could you send me too..? many thanks!!!

pls send to Drexdrei2001@yahoo.com

----------


## rahul1234.2004

mine is rahul1234.2004@gmail.com

----------


## Parthasarathy.R

Great Mojtaba,
Please send me to : safetypartha@gmail.com
Regards,

----------


## asimjoshi

Dear Friend, Please Share it to asimjoshi@gmail.com
Thank you for your kindness.

----------


## rvkrishnakumar

kindly send it to rvkrishnakumar@hotmail.com

----------


## mkpal

Kindly send it to malaypal@india.com. 
Thank you!

----------


## elias

please send to chaabi.a@nisoc.com

----------


## inconel

dEAR aLL,

Why can't upload it in any filesharing site.If do so, it will be helpful for many.

Thanks and regards

----------


## prasathltv

I need too email"prasath_rajan@yahoo.co.in"

See More: Thumb Rules For Process Engineers

----------


## rezabakhshi

pleas send me at bakhshi.r@gmail.com

----------


## rapee

Send to me please rapee1966@gmail.com

----------


## JOSANDPER

Please send me it to jose.andrade.ebs@gmail.com
thanks

----------


## san_eie99

please send it to sanak.das89@gmail.com

----------


## vikaschaurasia

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 password:
pipi4TQN

----------


## jsn1980

me too need ...my mail id jsn.1980@hotmail.com

----------


## pks0707

Dear Friend, request you to share it to kalaiselvan0707@essar.com

----------


## Choochart Aootaphao

Please also send me oachoo@loxinfo.co.th

----------


## engineershoaibqazi

Please send it to me

engineershoaibqazi@gmail.com

----------


## eduardo_co

Please send me a copy of your spreadsheet at  eduardo_co@hotmail.com
Thanks

----------


## lochandadhich

Please send it to lochan.dadhich@gmail.com

----------


## pks0707

DEAR PLZ SEND IT TO kalaiselvan0707@gmail.com

See More: Thumb Rules For Process Engineers

----------


## eduardo_co

Hi Mojtaba,

Can you please send me a copy of these rules at eduardo_co@hotmail.com?
Thanks

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Please send a copy to npsrinivasarao@usa.net. Thanks in advance.

----------


## iodsav

Please sent it to iodsav@alice.it. Thanks a lot!

----------


## EOGUSE

eoguse@yahoo.com.tr

pls send

----------


## mojmoj61

HI MOJTABA
m.j.sade@gmail.com
THANKS.

----------


## asad abbas

plz send it.
asadlashari@live.com

----------


## veeravanniraghu

Plz send

----------


## Hiren

Please send me on hiren.brahmbhat@gmail.com 
Thanks

----------


## engineershoaibqazi

please send me at 

engineershoaibqazi@gmail.com

----------


## jarod chai

hi, pls send it to ch2_083@yahoo.com.sg. Thanks.

----------


## sheejafmk

Please send it to sheejafmk@yahoo.com

----------


## pots22

kindly please send me Mojotaba, at shivangjraval@yahoo.com


Thanks in AdvanceSee More: Thumb Rules For Process Engineers

----------


## swapnil3232

please send to swapnil3232@rediffmail.com

----------


## ortiz

My Friend please send it to:
cow_why@yahoo.com

----------


## juncreek

Dear Mojtaba ,
Please share the files to akevan01@gmail.com
Thanks a bunch,

----------


## akill3r

kindly please send me to musabammadkhan@hotmail.com
thanku in advance...  :Big Grin:

----------


## peter_piper

dear jprocess,

hope you would not mind sharing this spreadsheets, and i am as member of egpet community forum humble request a copy of each..

thanks in advance,
peter_piper

----------


## blanchy

Hello,

Would you mind sharing me these valuable spreadsheets with me please?
berkayzip@gmail.com
Thank tou very much for your invaluable effort?

blanchy

----------


## shyluchem

kindly share it to sailaja.annaldas@gmail.com
thanks

----------


## ali.farhan

please share it to ali18far@gmail.com

----------


## Amol99

i need too

----------


## santoxi

Please send also to me at my email address...thank to if someone help me  :Smile:

----------


## willyokere

Kindly send it to willy.okere@yahoo.co.uk

Thank you

----------


## aMit81

Dear Sir,
It will be of great help if you could please send me a copy of the spreadsheets that you mentioned on my mail id - 


carora007@yahoo.comSee More: Thumb Rules For Process Engineers

----------


## kumar_chemical

plz send me one copy to my mail id is    cgkchem@gmail.com


 thanks in advance

----------


## jayadtu

Please send me a copy, my mail id jayadtu@gmail.com 

Thank you,
Jai

----------


## pigkyjoy

please sent it to pigkyjoy@hotmail.com

thank you

----------


## go6o

Please, send to gigbsz@yahoo.com

----------


## chemengshan

Please send a copy to chemengshan@gmail.com
Thanks a lot.

----------


## federico.mori

please send me federico.mori@live.com.ar

----------


## jason-yoon

Please send me a copy, my mail id dongwook712@gmail.com

----------


## Akhtar77

Please send me a copy, my mail id : sahashmi77@gmail.com

----------


## mmairaja

Please send me a copy of  "Thumb Rules For Process Engineers" sheet too.
Much appreciated.
mmairaja

----------


## txq_txq

Please, send me too. My email xuanquang72000@yahoo.com

----------


## osamabinladen

Me too, kwy1970. zidane9sg@hotmail.com. Thank you.

----------


## Kanyaporn Lertwimolkasem

Please send it to arale_nana@hotmail.com


thank you very muchSee More: Thumb Rules For Process Engineers

----------


## totinho

Please send to totoacosta@gmail.com. A lot of thanks!

----------


## emkan90

Please send me to emkan90@gmail.com. Thank you very much!!!

----------


## JDOPAN

thanks please send to me rezaasgarie@yahoo.com mostafa jan

----------


## thegame1787

kindly send me on mkshah42@yahoo.com
THANK YOU

----------


## r7x89

please send to me rangga.hendri@gmail.com , thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Rukman Setiawan

send it to rkmnsetiawan@gmail.com

thanks a lot

----------


## Árpád Pusztaszeri

HI

Please somebody send it to mee it is very importan to me.

apusztaszeri@gmail.com

----------


## winowo18

please send it to wilman252000@yahoo.com, thanks

----------


## sathish_che

HI

Please somebody send it to me

sathish_che@yahoo.co.in

----------


## yogacruise

Kindly send it to yogacruise@gmail.com

Thank you

----------


## cborrsan

Please somebody send to me 

cborrsan@gmail.com

Regards

----------


## thuanvinhan1

Dear Mr. Jprocess,
Could you please sem me all documents? My email nguyenlethuanhoang@gmail.com




> Dear All,
> 
> My new offer for all of you regarding to Knowledge Sharing is a spreadsheet called "Thumb Rules For Process Engineers" and covers the following subjects:
> 
> PIPING PRESSURE DROP : For Raynold's no 2100 to 106
> EQUIVALENT LENGHTS for Pressure drop in the system
> MAXIMUM ALLOWABLE FLOW OF STEAM THROUGH PIPE 41, 12 & 2" only
> ALLOWABLE VELOCITIES FOR PROCESS FLUIDS
> SONIC VELOCITY CALCULATION
> ...



See More: Thumb Rules For Process Engineers

----------


## mamacint1980

hello, could you please send to tnicamam@outlook.com

----------


## Rasna

Please send it to rasna@---p.ru
thank you very much

----------


## Rasna

Please send it to me also rasna@---p.ru 
Thanks a lot.

----------


## baba33

is there anyway to share these documents, sharing servers or attach here??

----------


## Assylbek

Dear Sir (jprocess) can you please send to azhaksylyk@mail.ru, 
Thank you in advance.

----------


## andiano82

JProcess
Dear Sir,
 can you please send to panDaxter99@yahoo.com,
Thank you in advance.

----------

